# Should I unload my E90 now or wait for a VF kit??



## Tweak48 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm trying to decide how to deal with my E90, which has many qualities I like, but is very disappointing from an engine performance perspective. I know, that was a bad buying decision on my part, but you can't really understand what a car is about in a 15 minute test drive. I wish I could have rented one for a week; I would have never bought it.

Anyway, I think the 105 HP pop you get with a Stage 1 supercharge package from VF would fix most of what I don't like about this car, and VF looks like a very professional operation. Is the rest of the drivetrain up to the increased loads that the Stage 1 creates?

It's about 4 months old and has 4000 miles on it.

Does adding a kit like that really accelerate the depreciation on the car? The way I look it it I've probably taken a $5000 hit on depreciation already. Perhaps I would be better off just selling it and going for a Mustang GT/GTO/vette if forced induction further degrades the value of the car. 

I guess I kiss the powertrain warranty goodbye. How about the rest of the car (AC, electrics, etc)? Do most folks that do FI wait untill the warranty is expired??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

You'll be waiting a long time if you decide to go that route. The new engine is a completly different beast than the M54 from the previous generation. I spoke with VF about a month ago and they have several other projects going before they even begin development on the 4.4 litre engine (545, 645, X5 4.4) so I can only imagine how far down the new 3.0 i son their list.

The bummer is that you'll get nowhere near what you paid for your E90. My wife was lucky enough to sell hers to her best friend who just happened to be in the market for a car, and then went out and bought her E46 M3. 

good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Tweak48 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I talked with VF a while ago and they were unspecific about a timeframe; they did say they had other projects in work.

So do you think adding FI reduces the value of the vehicle??? I don't mind not recuping the FI investment; I would not like it if it further reduced the value of the car.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Tweak48 said:


> Thanks for the info. I talked with VF a while ago and they were unspecific about a timeframe; they did say they had other projects in work.
> 
> So do you think adding FI reduces the value of the vehicle??? I don't mind not recuping the FI investment; I would not like it if it further reduced the value of the car.


Well, VF sells their kits as "fully reversable" so I can't see how if you take it out that it would reduce the value of the vehicle significantly. What it will do is give BMWNA the opportunity to try and weasel out of any kind of warranty work that might need to be done.  Depending on your final numbers at the crank, you may be able to make your case for the transmission if it is the same tranny used in other, more powerful cars.

good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## orion565 (Jul 2, 2006)

what didn't you like about the e90?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

VF is currenly focusing on S54 projects. I would wait for the E90... MY car is in their shop should be done in August. They are developing a universal water tank that fits under the bumper. 

Why dump the E90?


----------



## coolandmellow (Apr 11, 2006)

The only proven,seen E90 kit is the beautifully installed kit from Horsepowerfreaks.com and i believe the video clip and demo is in this forum somewhere and also after closely examining this topic or thread it leads me to think that DA motorsports Kit that is so widely discussed and critisized by the E46 e90 community, tried out and being tested by HUNG ,once finished won`t be a bad kit or value after all.
Infact it will be the only Turbo kit offered for the E46 in the world thats all i can say.So lets hope Hung can put all the critism to shame.


----------



## Tweak48 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I've been in Europe for the last 3 weeks (some time in Munich; the Hofbrau House is still there I'm pleased to report).

As for why I'm unhappy, It's mostly the lack of torque for my tastes. I bought the car mostly for point-and-shoot freeway commuter driving, and things really go to hell when you add a 2nd, 3rd, and sometimes 4th passenger to my daily carpools. When my 24 year carpool buddy drives her Lancer Evolution, it's downright embarrasing. For $37k I expect more grunt. 

This would be a very nice car with a 300/300 hp/torque mix (like the 335, which was announced while my 330 was on order i )


----------

